# Sharks??



## ToothyAngler (Mar 18, 2015)

Haven't seen much post on sharks being caught, any pics or reports?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2005)

They are being caught but they are keeping quite about it.


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

Been doing it once a week. Caught about a 200lb ray this last weekend
and a ling from the sand


----------



## Shark_Reeler (Aug 16, 2014)

http://www.texassharkrodeo.com/standings


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

Saw one couple on Matagorda beach last saturday reel in and tag and release a nice 6 ft blackfin (not an expert on sharks, but that was my impression)


----------



## Chadgreen (Apr 11, 2014)

My opinion... Lay offs! Lol. Being laid off from the oil field and living 3 hours from the sand has kept my butt from dragging out lines and ripping lips from the sand this year.


----------



## ras308 (Jul 10, 2008)

Need to plan a trip. When is the best month, limited on time. Thanks.


----------



## jimj100 (Dec 1, 2012)

ras308 said:


> Need to plan a trip. When is the best month, limited on time. Thanks.


hungry sharks in the water all summer. problem is, seaweed. sargassum. It makes it unfishable for long periods, and it's unpredictable. just plan your trip, but realize you may end up bay fishing for trout and reds.


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

jimj100 said:


> hungry sharks in the water all summer. problem is, seaweed. sargassum. It makes it unfishable for long periods, and it's unpredictable. just plan your trip, but realize you may end up bay fishing for trout and reds.


Or if you REALLY are short on time and albeit a bit on the dangerous side you can drift some shad under a balloon from your kayak out around backside of 3rd bar.. Pretty high chance of getting hooked up like that for sure. Just beyond my comfort level. Don't plan on taking a handful of hooks or teeth or worse for a fish.


----------

